
Connecting the legs with a spring improves human running economy - js2
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-mechanical-simple-hack-fun-efficiency.html
======
js2
Paper:

[https://jeb.biologists.org/content/222/17/jeb202895](https://jeb.biologists.org/content/222/17/jeb202895)

------
sunkenvicar
Where are the pictures and videos? A missed opportunity.

